# Refinishing: thought I'd post for those interested.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Couldn't leave well enough alone. I'm having the warmoth refinished. Here it is with the paint off and what it will look like when it's done. Should be about 4 weeks.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Chuck, will the guy that's painting it, relic it too?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Was this your Goldtop? (I'm assuming)

Your choice for the new finish is superb!...A classy classic! ...Congrats!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Jim - Yeah, he would, if I asked.

He'll be sending me some before and after pics of his other work. I'll post those. Apparently, he's dead on accurate.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Was this your Goldtop? (I'm assuming)
> 
> Will it have some degree of relic work done on it also? (numb41 and I posted at the same time)
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Thanks. 

No. I won't be relicing it. It's tempting though.

Brian says about 4-6 weeks...or was it 6 to 8?

Nope. Not tired of it at all. Ask away.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Couldn't leave well enough alone. I'm having the warmoth refinished. Here it is with the paint off and what it will look like when it's done. Should be about 4 weeks.
> View attachment 17238
> View attachment 17239


The grain on that top reminds me a lot of my '93 STD Natural. It should look fantastic.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's some pics of Brian's before and afters:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a vintage replication:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You doing these yourself?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You doing these yourself?


Brian Curry in Bolton is doing it for me. I couldn't get close to this result without some serious practice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That LP restoration was done for Pat Rush. It's so good, I was debating going that route.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Was this your Goldtop? (I'm assuming)
> 
> Your choice for the new finish is superb!...A classy classic! ...Congrats!!


Sorry Dave - yes, it is the goldtop.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Again, I commend you on a great choice. 

Looking forward to seeing pics of it when it is "finished" being finished...(the meds should kick in anytime soon)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

PM me his number. I can't wait to discuss my explorer with him.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm curious how much work like this typically costs?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm curious how much work like this typically costs?


It varies. Things that affect pricing:


Is the person taking the guitar apart and then putting it back together?
Are you getting it set-up (new strings, etc)?
Is it just the face you're getting refinished, or the whole body?
Burst or solid? I know that black is also a pain in the ass.
I guess the range is between $300 to $600+ depending on what's happening.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks adcandour.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That guys is really good.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> It varies. Things that affect pricing:
> 
> 
> Is the person taking the guitar apart and then putting it back together?
> ...


Does he just do refinishing?
I'm debating to go full resto on my pops old 6 string. It needs a neck reset and seeing the burst job he did on that acoustic, I am just drooling. They are all amazing really. The green strat is really choice too


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Does he just do refinishing?
> I'm debating to go full resto on my pops old 6 string. It needs a neck reset and seeing the burst job he did on that acoustic, I am just drooling. They are all amazing really. The green strat is really choice too


I believe he does everything. 

His biz cell: 4.1.6 - 7.9.9. - 4.0.7.9

I actually just got a text saying he's in the final stretch.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I believe he does everything.
> 
> His biz cell: 4.1.6 - 7.9.9. - 4.0.7.9
> 
> I actually just got a text saying he's in the final stretch.


Awesome, thanks. I'm gonna see what he can do. Might put off my Amp Gas for now....looking forward to seeing the results of your LP


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Finito. I'm loving it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

For reference:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks great Chuck, nice choice!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AMAZING !! A very classic choice and perfectly executed.

Congrats!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

That came out really nice. Congrats!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Magic! So, (for the people who don't go back & read the whole thread again) what & who's guitar is in the the book?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn!! Looks awesome!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Magic! So, (for the people who don't go back & read the whole thread again) what & who's guitar is in the the book?


I have to be honest - I have no idea. Brian has my book, so I can't even look it up at the moment. I won't have it until saturday, but will try to find out.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow. Beautiful job on that. I'll be an honest guitar geek and admit that when I saw finito posted, I did not look at your finished guitar until I went back to the original post and had a close look at it. And to think you were going to sell the Warmoth body and neck at one point. That there is a piece of art you now have. Extraordinary man.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Only 300-600!?!?!?!

I emailed gibson USA to get an evaluation price. A total refinish for them is give or take $2300 USD.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> Wow. Beautiful job on that. I'll be an honest guitar geek and admit that when I saw finito posted, I did not look at your finished guitar until I went back to the original post and had a close look at it. And to think you were going to sell the Warmoth body and neck at one point. That there is a piece of art you now have. Extraordinary man.


Thanks - appreciate it.

Yeah, this guitar has taken a lot of shit from me. The issue has always been looks (it was supposed to be similar to this when it arrived from warmoth, but it was yellow -like, banana yellow). The playability has always been incredible, so now it'll get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope it's not rude ask, any chance you were willing to share what the final cost was?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Geeetar said:


> Only 300-600!?!?!?!
> 
> I emailed gibson USA to get an evaluation price. A total refinish for them is give or take $2300 USD.


That's insane. I'm struggling to think how that can be justified. Maybe a factory refinish would keep the value of some guitars?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hope it's not rude ask, any chance you were willing to share what the final cost was?


No worries - it was $375 + tx for the refin. I'm not good at setting up guitars, so I paid extra on top of this for a set up and new strings.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

That sounds like a wicked deal to me. I hope that's hanging on the wall under a spotlight when you're not playing. If not it should be


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

adcandour said:


> That's insane. I'm struggling to think how that can be justified. Maybe a factory refinish would keep the value of some guitars?


Probably that.

Yeah I was quite surprised. I was genuinely curious as to what refinishing my '81 LP Custom would cost.

Not that I am planning on refinishing it. I love the fact that its been played and shows that.

I only paid 1500 usd for the guitar. Refinishing it would be 800 usd more than I paid. LOL!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That sounds like a wicked deal to me. I hope that's hanging on the wall under a spotlight when you're not playing. If not it should be


I do want it somewhere I can see it a lot. I'm thinking the home office, but I'll have to bump the wife's ibanez. might start a war.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

Shouldn't she be hanging it in her closet with her shoes?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Some amazing finishing work there!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Shouldn't she be hanging it in her closet with her shoes?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I just wanted to say that it turned out beautiful Adcandour! Congratulations!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Geeetar said:


> Only 300-600!?!?!?!
> 
> I emailed gibson USA to get an evaluation price. A total refinish for them is give or take $2300 USD.


Well, that's Gibson for you...Retarded without logical reason. You can get a car repainted for that.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

When I had my red japanese strat and was wondering what it would cost to strip and refinish in nitro, the quotes started at 600 and went up from there. That was if you dropped off a bare bones guitar, all hardware pickups etc stripped from the guitar.

BTY, I'm not a big fan of burst finishes, but looks like the guy who did the work did a freaking amazing job!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Classics regardless of what it is never die!


----------

